# Bremsgerät(e) stören SPS



## knorpe (23 Februar 2009)

hallo miteinander!

wieder mal bräuchte ich etwas rat 

diesmal hab ich folgendes problem:
bei meinen bruder, der tischler ist wurde ein neues gerät installiert worden, ein sogenannter "vierkanter". dieses trum ist nicht extra gscheit sondern sind nur a haufen motoren die per schütz geschalten werden. a kleine moeller steuert das alles und a pilz-safety kümmert sich ums sichere. 
der hacken and der geschichte sind wohl die bremsgeräte die da in den motoren selbst installiert sind. diese versauen mir so das netz, das eine andere anlage, eine lackiersteuerung die mittels einer alten steuerung läuft und das netzteil integriert hat, die aus- und eingänge alle ins flackern anfangen.
mein messgerät hat auch alle möglichen sachen angezeigt als das ding gebremst hat.

momentan startet oder stoppt die lackiererei wenn der vierkanter bremst.
jetzt hat mich mein bruder um rat gefragt. was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## thomass5 (23 Februar 2009)

Wenn das neue Gerät (Vierkanter) neu ist, was sagt der Hersteller dazu? Ist die Installation i.O.(Potetialausgleich...)
Ein Netzfilter bei beiden Anlagen könnte auch helfen.
Thomas


----------



## ukofumo (23 Februar 2009)

*Emv....*

Hi

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit nem normalen Multimeter gemessen hast?
Oder hattest du ein sog. TRUE-RMS zur verfügung?

Wenn der Vierkanter bremst und du kannst dann an anderen Anlagenteilen "wilde Sachen" messen was meinst du dann machen diese "Wilden Sachen" mit den anderen elektronischen Geräten in der näheren Umgebung...
Schaun mer mal wann dein Bruder kommt und sich wundert das sein Computer im Büro nebenan nicht mehr will wie er soll  :-?

Als erstes mal den gesammten Potenzialausgleich in der Bude prüfen lassen.
Als nächstes den Lieferanten/Hersteller des Vierkanters aufs Dach steigen, von wegen EMV-Verträglichkeit und so...

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich glaube nicht umbedingt das es an der Hobelmaschine liegt. Gleichstrombremsung ist in der Holzbearbeitung eine Anwendung die sehr verbreitet ist. Liege ich richtig das der Hersteller der Maschine "Weinig" ist...?

Also Potentialausgleich kann helfen, dazu solltest du Lamenierte Massebänder verwenden und auf kürzesten Wege anschließen.
Wie sieht es den mit der Stromversorgung aus, ist die groß genug Diemensoniert, bei einer Gleichstrombremsung können sehr hohe Ströme auftreten.

gruß Helmut


----------



## knorpe (23 Februar 2009)

die installation ist unter jeder kritik, eine uralt-sache die einfach gewachsen ist. eine 20-mann tischlerei halt. soviel zum thema ordentlicher potentialausgleich.
mein bruder ist beschäftigt dort und hat mich halt um meine meinung gefragt.

gemessen natürlich mit einen 10€-multimeter  das hatten die dort rumliegen, bin grad in urlaub 

der hersteller könnte weinig sein - glaube das gelesen zu haben. 
womit helmut auch recht hat ist die lausige zuleitung - die war noch vom vorgänger und ist viel zu klein dimensioniert. unter bertrieb funzt es ja aber beim bremsen... netzspannung sinkt auch schon beim einschalten ab - von 223V auf "meßbare" ca. 200V.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo Knorpe,
das hört sich genauso an wie ich es täglich vor finde. Ein Spannungseinbruch von 223V auf 200V sagt für mich schon alles.
Warscheinlich haben die keinen eigenen Trafo, haben immer nur erweitert und die Installation total außer acht gelassen.
Eine neue Maschine braucht eine größere Absaugung, einen größeren Kompressor usw.
Ich denke in den Betrieb muß die Elektroinstalation gründlich überdacht werden....

gruß Helmut


----------



## knorpe (23 Februar 2009)

das war auch das erste das ich gesagt habe. hilft wohl alles nix, da muß ein installateur her  werde ihn aber mal sagen er soll mal einen provesorischen potentialausgleich zu machen. ansonsten wird wohl die elektrik überarbeitet werden müssen.

lg und thx 
knorpe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2009)

knorpe schrieb:


> ..werde ihn aber mal sagen er soll mal einen provesorischen potentialausgleich zu machen...


Genau, Provisorien halten bekanntlich am längsten. Vielleicht solltest du das lieber nicht vorschlagen. Ich meine, die bisherigen Symptome sind ja noch harmlos. Es könnte aber auch mal Funken schlagen, in der Tischlerei.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Februar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Genau, Provisorien halten bekanntlich am längsten. Vielleicht solltest du das lieber nicht vorschlagen. Ich meine, die bisherigen Symptome sind ja noch harmlos. Es könnte aber auch mal Funken schlagen, in der Tischlerei.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 
...dem kann ich mir nur anschlißen...wir hatten es vor 3 Wochen zwei Firmen wo wir Abgebrante Maschinen Saniert haben...


----------



## knorpe (24 Februar 2009)

mir ist schon klar das solch ein provesorium wohl dazu verleitet alles beim alten zu lassen *ACK*

aber ich hab gestern alles kontolliert und die zuleitung ist mit 80A abgesichert (die ganze tischlerei) und besagte anlage braucht alleine einen 63A absicherung. nebenbei laufen noch etliche andere holzbearbeitungsmaschienen und eben das standardprogram (licht etc..) 
und da dies nicjt das einzig sonderbare syndrom ist hab ich sofort gesagt das da ein neuer anschluß inkl. neuer verteiler das *EINZIG* sinnvolle ist. 

mich machten nur die bremsgeräte a bissl stuzig - mit denen fehlt mir als eher mehr programmierer a bissl die erafahrung 

lg
knorpe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Knorpe,
mach dir mal um die Bremsgeräte mal keine sorgen, das funktioniert schon.
Aber 80A für den Betrieb ist bei weitem zu wenig, das reicht nicht mal für eine kleine Tischlerei. Da muß etwas gemacht werden. Wenn der Hobel 63A braucht, kommt noch die Absaugung dazu, da sind in der Regel nocheinmal 7,5KW - 11KW. Dann braucht der Hobel auch noch ein wenig Luft, ein kleiner Kompressor hat so 4KW - 7,5KW. Wenn du dann mal richtig Späne machen möchtest liegst du schnell bei 80A und höher, da mach am besten das Licht aus.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## knorpe (24 Februar 2009)

genau - sehe ich auch so.

thx
knorpe


----------

